# Underwater Spearfishing for game fish



## bob-erdown (11 mo ago)

Who is giving this a try?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Na but I did spearfish a couple of decades when I was younger. Wanna have some fun? Use a bang stick...





__





bang stick diving - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

We used to go float upside down on tubes in tge st clair river in our 20s with spearguns tons of fun


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Is the cross-bow overkill on the smelt? Inquiring smelt minds want to know! Yeah, the six inches of snow today has me questioning my sanity.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone here ever electro shock fish? Hand grenades are good bait too?!!!

Interesting article OP. I'm betting the PETA folks will speak up soon...


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Free diving only,no Scuba or re-breathers....


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

textox said:


> Free diving only,no Scuba or re-breathers....


That's fair...30' is just a few kicks away...


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I hear dupont spinners work good.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I was so excited about the possibility of this but they made damn sure that nobody would have a good time by relegating it to the southern halves of Michigan and Huron. 

I’m going to guess they wanted to be able to say they tried it, but didn’t really want anything to do with it.

Perhaps a coincidence the spearing zone boundary lines up with the beginning of consent decree waters.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am looking forward to see if people do this in Grand Haven. I won't partake. I don't need another hobby


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

I do this now, but North of GH, would have been cool to see the regs further north.

Would be nice to pull the trigger on eyes instead of sheepshead and carp.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bob-erdown (11 mo ago)

It sure looks pretty cool.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes I will be doing this.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

If I can find another 40 or 50 hours in my day, I will definitely be doing this. Otherwise, my plate may be overfilled. Lol

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

About 10-15 years ago, someone was doing this for Walleyes in the Ausable River, below Foote dam. Lots of the surgical tubing bands used for spear fishing on the bottom of the river. I reported it, but have no idea if the DNR ever caught whoever was doing it. I haven't caught, or seen any of those bands in quite a while.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Probably give it a go this summer. Always wanted to go spearfishing, now i have an excuse too. Already have some spots in mind


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Spear fishing for smelt?


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Walleye and lake trout


----------



## bottomfish (Apr 10, 2015)

*"To use an underwater spear in compliance with the table within this order, the angler/diver shall be fully submerged beneath the waters surface when attempting to harvest fish."*

I'm not that great at snorkeling. I usually stay in pretty shallow water and float at the surface without doing much diving. Since my back might be exposed at the surface, would this make spearfishing this way illegal? I'd need to look in an older guide but I thought it used to just specify that the spear/speargun had to be used underwater.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

bottomfish said:


> *"To use an underwater spear in compliance with the table within this order, the angler/diver shall be fully submerged beneath the waters surface when attempting to harvest fish."*
> 
> I'm not that great at snorkeling. I usually stay in pretty shallow water and float at the surface without doing much diving. Since my back might be exposed at the surface, would this make spearfishing this way illegal? I'd need to look in an older guide but I thought it used to just specify that the spear/speargun had to be used underwater.


Spearfishing should be underwater if it's actually the sport of spearfishing. The guide is trying to be very specific because of course there will be guys trying to float on a tube with a spear gun with their face underwater. Lol. Actual spearfishing is an exercise in free-diving and is done at the bottom, normally. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

